# Axle shaft



## BROBALLZ (Aug 26, 2007)

Does anyone know how to fit rims on the vehicle if the axle shaft is too long for the center caps of the wheel. I bought some Axis and the shaft is to long that it pops off the center caps. Any suggestions would help.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

You could trim the axle.


----------

